
Doctors with Coronavirus Frightened by Their Own Symptoms - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/doctors-with-coronavirus-frightened-by-their-own-symptoms-11585479600
======
Yaa101
There is a difference between getting a few virus particles on the street from
another person or getting bucket loads full while operating in that
environment. In the former case your body gets some time to respond, in the
latter case the reproduction speed of the virus will surprise the defense
mechanism of the body. Medical workers from low too high are the real heroes
at this moment in this pandemic.

~~~
_bxg1
Have they confirmed that exposure to a greater number of particles leads to
greater symptoms? Last I heard that was still unclear

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/gBMgZ](https://archive.is/gBMgZ)

------
pvaldes
I'm starting to wonder if using the mask all day can promote a reinfection and
would have any effect increasing your own viral load.

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://fastlifehacks.com/n95-vs-ffp/](https://fastlifehacks.com/n95-vs-ffp/)

